# La ferme des villageois, couverte de chaumes, est bâtie en terre ou en pisé.



## Lisa841

Bonjour,

Hier vous m'avez si bien aidé, que je reviens aujourd'hui pour vous présenter une phrase à traduire en italien (avec ma proposition de traduction, parce que je ne suis pas très sûre de moi).
Le contexte = il s'agit d'histoire
La raison de tout cela est académique. 

La phrase:_ La ferme des villageois, couverte de chaumes, est b__â__tie en terre ou en pis__é__.

_Ma proposition: La fattoria dei paesani, coperta di paglia, viene costruita con terra o con fango.

Pouvez-vous me rassurer? Ou m'aider encore?

Merci d'avance,

Lisa


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lisa,

Il termine "muro di _pisé_ ossia _terra battuta_" esiste pari in italiano. Cf. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisé. Toit de chaume = tetto di paglia


----------



## Lisa841

Grazie mille! (mi sento così ignorante!)

Au fait.. adesso mi sembra che l'inizio della frase "La ferme des villageois" (che ho tradotto con "La fattoria dei paesani") sia orribile.. 
Io "la fattoria dei paesani" è un'espressione che non ho mai letto né sentito.
Forse _"La fattoria di paese/di villaggio" _va meglio?
Tu che dici?
Che dovrei andare a fare qualcos'altro per un po', e poi tornarci su e mi sembrerà normale sta benedetta "fattoria dei paesani"? 

Vi ringrazio tantissimo ancora una volta!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lisa,
Questa è un'altra domanda, devi aprire un altro thread, mi dispiace...


----------



## Lisa841

ok fa niente.. grazie lo stesso!


----------

